# HP Pavilion HDX Review



## anuvb101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello


The eagerly awaited HP Pavilion HDX (code named "The Dragon") is a 20.1" widescreen entertainment notebook that uses the Intel Santa Rosa platform. Equipped with an available dedicated ATI HD2600 XT graphics card, HD DVD optical drive, integrated HDTV tuner, and integrated web-camera, this massive beast redefines the term "notebook." The following is a quick first take on a pre-production HP Pavilion HDX.

*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24948.jpg

*Build and Design*
The HDX shares several design elements with the rest of the HP Pavilion line, but more than size and weight separate the HDX from its siblings. First, HP has improved their glossy black and silver "Imprint" finish with a new high-impact version called "Dragon." While we didn't test the high-impact finish by dropping it repeatedly in our office, I can say the finish looks quite durable ... though fingerprints show up quickly on the glossy finish.


*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24938.jpg



The real stand out design feature on the HDX is the dual-hinge display. Rather than opening with a single large hinge at the back of the notebook, the 20.1" display swings open with a center-mounted rear hinge and is further adjustable with a second hinge at the back of the display allowing you to position the screen for the perfect viewing angle.


*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24936.jpg


Although the HDX's weight of 15.5 pounds might sound excessive, keep in mind that other 20" notebook configurations such as the Dell XPS M2010 are closer to 20 pounds. That said, the HDX would have been more portable if HP had included a built-in carrying handle.
Of course, the design of the HDX wouldn't matter if it wasn't loaded with the right features. Below are the specs for our HP Pavilion HDX as configured:
Intel Core 2 Duo T7700 (2.4GHz)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT (256MB)
Windows Vista Ultimate (64-bit)
20.1” WSXGA+ (1680 x 1050 pixels) HP Ultra Brightview display
Integrated HP HDTV Tuner w/4 Altec Lansing speakers + 1 subwoofer
PowerPack Software – Roxio, Muvee and Serif
Dual 100GB 7200RPM Hard Drives (200GB total)
HD DVD-ROM w/ Super Multi DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer
4GB DDR2 system memory
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet
Intel Pro/Wireless 4945a/g/n network with Bluetooth
HP Imprint "Dragon" finish + Fingerprint reader + webcam
High capacity 9-cell battery
Dimensions: 18.7" (L) x 13.4" (W) x 2.3" (H)
Price as configured: $4,459.99
*Screen and Webcam*
The 20.1" WSXGA+ display on the HDX is quite impressive to say the least. Both horizontal and vertical viewing angles are excellent, backlighting is even across the entire surface, there is virtually zero light leakage aroung the edges, and high definition video simply looks stunning on this display. The glossy surface may create some strong reflections from time to time, but thanks to the dual hinge you shouldn't have any problems positioning the display to avoid reflections.







*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24962.jpg






The built-in webcam is not the typical high-resolution 1.3-megapixel webcam commonly seen on other notebooks. HP listened to customer feedback and realized that people need integrated webcams to do two things: take good video in low light, and have fast enough frame rates for quality video conferencing. HP engineers discovered they could improve the webcam's low-light performance and boost frame rates at the same time by using a physically larger image sensor that produced a lower-resolution image.
Bottom line, although you won't want to print a wall-sized photo from the HDX's webcam, the camera produces excellent video quality ... among the best we've seen in an integrated webcam to date.







*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24964.jpg






*Speakers*
One word sums up the audio experience with the HDX, "WOW."
I can honestly say that I have never been 100 percent satisfied with the performance of the built-in speakers on any notebook, but the four Altec Lansing speakers and subwoofer built-in to the body of the HDX put out some serious sound. The only reason you would need to connect external speakers to this system is if you want a true surround sound experience. If that is the case then the HDX will keep you happy thanks to a wide selection of audio out ports.
This truly is an all-in-one HD home entertainment center.
*Keyboard, Touchpad, Media Buttons and Remote*
HP included a full size keyboard and dedicated number pad on the HDX thanks to the generous amount of space available on a system supporting a 20.1" display. There is no noticeable keyboard flex (even above the optical drive) and there are plenty of dedicated keys ... including touch-sensative media buttons located above the keyboard. No one should need an external keyboard with this machine.
The palm rests are solid and feel nice thanks to the Imprint finish, but we did notice the left palm rest started to heat up after prolonged use. We wouldn't call the palmrest temperature "hot" but it might not be comfortable for hours of typing for people who are sensative to heat.







*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24956.jpg









To the left of the keyboard is the media center remote included with the HDX. Like any media center remote it controls all the basic functions in Windows Media Center, but the HDX's remote is particularly nice because you can still use it even while it's docked in the cradle next to the keyboard. The cradle contains a second IR port so you can change channels, fast forward, rewind, etc. without removing the remote from the notebook.


*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24954.jpg








The touchpad is responsive and the scroll funtion works quite well. Both touchpad buttons have solid feedback without noisy clicks and, like other HP and Compaq notebooks, the touchpad can be disabled via a small button located directly above the touchpad in case you prefer to use an external mouse.


*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24958.jpg












*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24960.jpg











*Ports and Features*
As expected with a notebook of this size, the HDX comes with an impressive selction of ports. Since this system is being marketed by HP as an "entertainment notebook" it only makes sense that HP included every port you can imagine that would be needed for a home entertainment center. Whether you're looking for an all-in-one solution for your apartment/condo or the system that will make you the most popular person in your college dorm, the HDX has all the input and output ports you'll need.
The list of ports includes:
4 Universal Serial Bus (USB) 2.0
2 Headphone out
1 microphone-in
1 HDMI
1 VGA (15-pin)
1 eSATA
1 TV-Out (S-video)
1 RJ-45 (LAN)
1 Expansion Port 3
1 Firewire (4-pin)
1 IR (Remote Receiver)
SPDIF, Rear, Center/Sub, Front
Integrated HP HDTV Hybrid TV Tuner: NTSC/ATSC (with F-Jack adaptor) input, S-Video Input, Blaster (IR emitter), Stereo Audio Input
1 ExpressCard/54 Slot (also supports ExpressCard/34)
5-in-1 Digital Media Reader (SD, MMC, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD)







*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24944.jpg






*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24942.jpg




*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24946.jpg






*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24940.jpg








*www.notebookreview.com/assets/24968.jpg








*Performance*
The HP Pavilion HDX comes in multiple build-to-order configurations based around the Intel Santa Rosa Core 2 Duo platform, base price starting at $3,000.






if u need more in fo about this product contact meeeeeee  okkkkkk



ANU


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice review... 

Some points: 
1. What's the weight? I find the lightest 15" lappy heavy to carry around. If you're going to use as a desktop replacement, then you could've bought a desktop naa? 

2. At $4,460 it's too expensive. Sony too got something at 17", but I'm not sure abt the config. It's Dhs 16k ($4444). But that one looks cool and would weigh a lot less. 

3. Why is the resolution low? Dell XPS 1530 15" comes with an option of 1680 x 1050. For 20" it should be full 180p resoution, 1920 X 1080.

4. What other options did you consider? How about Alineware? 


Nevertheless a cool gizmo. Enjoy!


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 25, 2008)

@anuvb101:

I just configured the same configuration on HP's website and got this. ( Though the processor is better than the one mentioned here ) - $ 3034.99

*www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/load_configuration.do?destination=review&config_id=519443

If you could give customization option then that would be really great.


----------

